# BeanPhotography



## beanphotography (Jan 15, 2011)

This is my thread


----------



## chito beach (Jan 15, 2011)

beanphotography said:


> This is my thread



OK.............so spill the beans!  :lmao:


----------



## chito beach (Jan 15, 2011)

beanphotography said:


> and i need 5 posts to submit photos



now you need 2


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm new here, why aren't my photos viewable?


----------



## chito beach (Jan 15, 2011)

beanphotography said:


> Bean's Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because you are posting a page link not a picture link


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 15, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 15, 2011)

You did it Mr. Bean!  Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 15, 2011)

Bean's Art






[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL]





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you! I'm excited to be here!


----------



## Undo (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice photos Bean!


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 15, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## vinithbraj (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice photos Mr. Bean


----------



## Aqualung (Jan 16, 2011)

Very much like the orange and black dotted flower. 
Great shot of a strange flower.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! It was worth the wait!


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 16, 2011)

I like your little plant in the sand pic


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2011)

You have that creative spark; let that blaze out with dazzles

Regards


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome pictures!

What is your gear set-up like?


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 16, 2011)

Some of these photos I actually took with Panasonic DMC-FH20 Point and shoot. But most of them were taken with a Nikon or Canon SLR.


----------



## v3nom (Jan 16, 2011)

DxAxN said:


> I like your little plant in the sand pic



My fav too. Sand ahhhh, i need a holiday


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 16, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2011)

You also know when and where to tilt your camera 

Regards


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 20, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 20, 2011)

neat =)


----------



## beanphotography (Feb 1, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## beanphotography (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beanphotography (Feb 17, 2011)

BeanPhotography | Facebook






[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
This on was totally experimental. First time really working with long exposure





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

BeanPhotography | Facebook

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

BeanPhotography | Facebook


----------



## Frequency (Feb 17, 2011)

Those eyes are magnetic!!!

Regards


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

Good stuff bean, some of them are a little dark for my taste but good compositions.


----------



## beanphotography (Mar 8, 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

BeanArt | Facebook


----------



## beanphotography (Mar 18, 2011)

Please leave feedback! I'm trying to grow as a photographer and would love any comments and critiques! THANK YOU






[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## photocist (Mar 19, 2011)

If you really want critique start a new thread. having so many photos makes it difficult.

id say lose the tilt. it can be cool, but majority of the time its just a distraction. most of the pp is a little heavy for my taste as well. you obviously have a good eye, but the tilt + dark pp really takes away from the shot imo.

tilting the camera does not negate the need for a subject. in many of the tilted photos i do not see anything of interest, and the "main" part of the photo is the angle.


----------



## beanphotography (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah, ok. Yeah I can do that! I hadn't considered the tilt in the way you just said. It always just came natural to me.. i don't know why. I'll be more conscious of that next time. As well as editing. I suppose I might had gotten carried away  thank you photocist!


----------

